# GameStop: Switch your Switch for another Switch



## smileyhead (Oct 26, 2018)

Did you think GameStop had ridiculous trade-in deals until now? Get this. GameStop is offering to swap your used Switch console for a new one, and you'll get “$200 trade credit.” When Kotaku asked GameStop to elaborate they said this deal is for people who want to swap their console for one of the newer bundles.
What do you think about this? Do you think it's weird as well?

 Source • Kotaku


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 26, 2018)

Are you fucking kidding me...


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 26, 2018)

We all know they just wanna apply those ipatches.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 26, 2018)

Fuck 'em, Trade in banned Switch consoles.


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 26, 2018)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Fuck 'em, Trade in banned Switch consoles.


And get new unhackable ones?


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 26, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> And get new unhackable ones?


If someone has a stockpile of banned units that were used for developing hacks, why not get new units to see if there's anything vulnerable in the new hardware for free?


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 26, 2018)

I think we all know who's pulling the strings behind the stage:


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 26, 2018)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Fuck 'em, Trade in banned Switch consoles.





Monty Kensicle said:


> If someone has a stockpile of banned units that were used for developing hacks, why not get new units to see if there's anything vulnerable in the new hardware for free?


Don't they check for stuff like that? The system would be pretty flawed if they didn't.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 26, 2018)

This would be nice for when the "New Switch" eventually releases.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Don't they check for stuff like that? The system would be pretty flawed if they didn't.


Does every GameStop have access to Wifi? Outside of making sure the unit powers on and the screen isn't busted, no one at the brick and mortar store does anything to check if the console is banned from online. Those traded in units would be shipped off somewhere to either be recycled or refurbished and by that time you already have a shiny new Switch to play with.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 26, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> This would be nice for when the "New Switch" eventually releases.


"New Switch", what is that?


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 26, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> "New Switch", what is that?


The inevitable better Switch.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 26, 2018)

Em, a better Switch, when will it be released?


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 26, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> Em, a better Switch, when will it be released?


*crystal ball memes incoming*


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 26, 2018)

How am I supposed to system transfer my data? Would they let people do that?


----------



## barronwaffles (Oct 26, 2018)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Does every GameStop have access to Wifi?.



It would be safe to assume that yes, every store likely has access to wifi.


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 26, 2018)

You get a new switch AND store credit? That's not a bad offer. Not worth it for me, but still pretty decent


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 26, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> You get a new switch AND store credit? That's not a bad offer. Not worth it for me, but still pretty decent


Don't you lose all your save data, though?


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't see anything wrong with it as long as the packaging is in good condition and so is the console (no scuffs, dents, scratches) cuz they can refurbish it and still sell it.


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 26, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Don't you lose all your save data, though?


You have to ask yourself at that point, would you rather have your data or $200? Personally I would just take the $200 of credit, but that's just me


----------



## phonz (Oct 26, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> You have to ask yourself at that point, would you rather have your data or $200? Personally I would just take the $200 of credit, but that's just me


I'd also want to keep my easily modded and unpatched console, even if it was banned.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 26, 2018)

I just realised: wouldn't you be able to buy a Switch for $300, swap it in for another then buy a second one for $100?


----------



## The_Hulkster (Oct 26, 2018)

So, is it $200 credit which you can only use to buy a new switch?
Or do you get a new switch PLUS $200 credit?

Seems like the former would make more sense but judging by the comments, I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 26, 2018)

Don't fall for this shit, guys.

The statement for the reason of the trade is nothing but a fucking lame excuse.
The real reason is that Nintendo wants you to trade-in hackable/exploitable units for ipatched ones, so that the amount of exploitable units in the wild is reduced considerably.

Give Nintendo the middle finger instead .l.
That's what those assholes deserve.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 26, 2018)

The_Hulkster said:


> So, is it $200 credit which you can only use to buy a new switch?
> Or do you get a new switch PLUS $200 credit?
> 
> Seems like the former would make more sense but judging by the comments, I'm not so sure anymore.


Yep the way i read it is they will give you $200 towards a new switch not that they are going to give you a new switch for free and $200 store credit because that is just an insane business deal. If it is for free surely you could then swap the new one again and again and keep getting $200 credit each time?. If it is limited to a one time swap then you could simply get your friend/family member to do the swap the next time and they get $200 credit. There would be so many ways to repeatedly abuse this system.

(edit) yep so turns out its exactly like I thought you are only getting money off the new switch and still have to pay a minimum of $160 towards it https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/myni...ndo-switch-towards-a-new-nintendo-switch/amp/


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 27, 2018)

barronwaffles said:


> It would be safe to assume that yes, every store likely has access to wifi.


No, they don't. All of the ones near me certainly do not. Don't know what you've heard but America isn't plentiful with free Wi-Fi. Also, why would they make minimum wage employees go though all the hoops of setting up wi-fi and trying to login to the Switch online just to do a trade-in program?


----------



## barronwaffles (Oct 27, 2018)

Monty Kensicle said:


> No, they don't. All of the ones near me certainly do not. Don't know what you've heard but at least America isn't plentiful with free Wi-Fi.



Why on earth would that imply they don't have a private wireless network for the workplace?


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 27, 2018)

barronwaffles said:


> Why on earth would that imply they don't have have private wireless network for the workplace?


So what if they do? You completely ignored my second point about why it's stupid to check if the consoles are banned. All they want is less functional exploitable units in the wild. Doesn't matter if they can go online or not.


----------



## barronwaffles (Oct 27, 2018)

Monty Kensicle said:


> So what if they do? You completely ignored my second point about why it's stupid to check if the consoles are banned. All they want is less functional exploitable units in the wild. Doesn't matter if they can go online or not.



Because the comment about them not having access to wifi to perform a simple access test was asinine, in the same way distributing a relatively simple checklist of steps to preform on trade-in units isn't some impossible barrier.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 27, 2018)

barronwaffles said:


> Because the comment about them not having access to wifi to perform a simple access test was asinine, in the same way distributing a relatively simple checklist of steps to preform on trade-in units isn't some impossible barrier.


What's asinine is to decide, with no evidence mind you, that the trade-in procedure is going to be any different to when any other console is traded-in to a GameStop currently.

*Which is:*
1: Check if console powers on.
2: Make sure unit is in good shape and all accessories are included.

That is literally all they do in the store. Any other checks are done elsewhere well after you've gotten your money/trade-in credit.

*Source:* Friend who is a GameStop employee.


----------



## barronwaffles (Oct 27, 2018)

Monty Kensicle said:


> What's asinine is to decide, with no evidence mind you, that the trade-in procedure is going to be any different to when any other console is traded-in to a GameStop currently.
> 
> *Which is:*
> 1: Check if console powers on.
> ...



Sure, but I didn't make a claim that were going to change policy - only that it's far more likely that the vast majority of locations do indeed have access to WiFi - I'm not going to exclude the possibility of a policy change however.


----------



## jrobertdobson (Oct 27, 2018)

I have traded several wifi devices, phones and systems, and my store connected all of them to wifi and denied a few banned psp/vitas and several rooted phones/tablets. 
This is not a good deal though, and N just wants to get unhackable ones out there.  Plus a used Switch is $289, so they are still making that $. Starting to hate GS. Luckily i have a local option other than them that beats their prices.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 28, 2018)

jrobertdobson said:


> I have traded several wifi devices, phones and systems, and my store connected all of them to wifi and denied a few banned psp/vitas and several rooted phones/tablets.
> This is not a good deal though, and N just wants to get unhackable ones out there.  Plus a used Switch is $289, so they are still making that $. Starting to hate GS. Luckily i have a local option other than them that beats their prices.


Unless you made it obvious, how could they tell that the phones were rooted? Also, don't you need to try to sign in to PSN to see if the console is banned, and whose login credentials did they use for that procedure?


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 28, 2018)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Unless you made it obvious, how could they tell that the phones were rooted?


Easy. Download and run Root Checker. It's on the Play Store and is only 7MB.
EDIT: even better, just open Play Store, go to its Settings, and check the Certified flag in the bottom.


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 28, 2018)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Unless you made it obvious, how could they tell that the phones were rooted? Also, don't you need to try to sign in to PSN to see if the console is banned, and whose login credentials did they use for that procedure?



There are some methods e.g. Samsung has the ‘status’ flag in settings, Knox efuse, etc. and the Play store will now refuse to show certain apps by default e.g. Netflix as well as the root checker apps.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Oct 28, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> There are some methods e.g. Samsung has the ‘status’ flag in settings, Knox efuse, etc. and the Play store will now refuse to show certain apps by default e.g. Netflix as well as the root checker apps.


Seems kinda silly that if they're savvy enough to check for that but at the same time refuse to accept them in sale/trade when all it takes is to undo it is simply re-flash a stock ROM.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 147615​
> Did you think GameStop had ridiculous trade-in deals until now? Get this. GameStop is offering to swap your used Switch console for a new one, and you'll get “$200 trade credit.” When Kotaku asked GameStop to elaborate they said this deal is for people who want to swap their console for one of the newer bundles.
> What do you think about this? Do you think it's weird as well?
> 
> Source • Kotaku


There's been a few Zelda edition consoles that came out I really liked, would've did it when I was younger maybe.


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 28, 2018)

Monty Kensicle said:


> Seems kinda silly that if they're savvy enough to check for that but at the same time refuse to accept them in sale/trade when all it takes is to undo it is simply re-flash a stock ROM.



You don't need to be 'savvy' to do that, chances are most employees would just be told what to do.

I also don't see why the store should have to put the time/effort into restoring a device (which isn't always possible e.g. Knox efuse) when the onus should really be on the would be seller. 

I've encountered devices over the years where just entering bootloader mode through adb could semi-brick it and the OEM tools hadn't been leaked (it didn't use standard fastboot).


----------



## jrobertdobson (Oct 28, 2018)

None were bricked, all stock roms, all Samsung devices on phones and tabs, no knox flags tripped. I didn't even know a couple had been done, and I had did a few.
They have a computer they hook them to with some testin software on it, takes around 5min to run tests, if it fails ANYTHING they deny it. They even hooked my elite xbox controller up to it before they took it.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Oct 29, 2018)

memes are illegal now


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 29, 2018)

They do it because all their profits come from used sales. They barely make a profit on new games and consoles.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



epickid37 said:


> You get a new switch AND store credit? That's not a bad offer. Not worth it for me, but still pretty decent


No you get store credit towards the new switch. So youre still paying 120-160 for a bundle.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 8, 2018)

This reminds me back at age of ps4: i traded my old ps4 then get a new Batman skin arkham knight ps4 bundle, the credits u get for ''trade-in'' can only used to purchase another same console, so it's for a new Shiny Non-hackable Switch 

A sane stingy pirate who wish ''free games'' would never ever do this.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 8, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Don't fall for this shit, guys.
> 
> The statement for the reason of the trade is nothing but a fucking lame excuse.
> The real reason is that Nintendo wants you to trade-in hackable/exploitable units for ipatched ones, so that the amount of exploitable units in the wild is reduced considerably.
> ...



this has literally nothing to do with nintendo.
it's just gamestops businessmodel.  they only earn like 5-10$ on selling a new, sealed game, but twice or thrice that when selling a used game. since they only pay a customer a few bucks in store credit for their used game, they keep the difference. selling a new game on the other hand, they have to pay the publisher/middlemen like 60 bucks for a game they sell for 70$.
its the same with consoles, but the margins are somewhere in the 40$ new sell vs 120$ used sell area.

basically, they're trying to get rid of the less profitable switches as quickly as possible so they can move on to selling the profitable used ones.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 8, 2018)

They're going to end up with all the "bad" Switches. Banned units, bent units, cracked plastic, JoyCon issues, you name it.


epickid37 said:


> You get a new switch AND store credit? That's not a bad offer. Not worth it for me, but still pretty decent


Pretty sure you just get $200 towards the new Switch.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Nov 16, 2018)

So you can mod your console, get it banned, sell your Switch and just get a new one?

Softmodders: *Yes!    YES!*


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 16, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> So you can mod your console, get it banned, sell your Switch and just get a new one?
> 
> Softmodders: *Yes!    YES!*


i wouldn't bet on it. it's likely they either check online connection or at least keep your information in case something like that happens.


----------



## emigre (Nov 16, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 147616
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me...



That guy is what we call a fucking idiot.


----------

